# mature students in pakistani medical schools



## rsaeed2000 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi everyone, since the age limit has been abolished in pakistani medical school, I was wondering if any mature student is going to pakistan this year. I am 28 and would love to hear from anyone in simaila age group.

cheers


----------



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

there was a guy who got in this year...i think sims...i saw his dob on the list and he was pretty old. You could see the list on higher education commission (HEC) website.


----------

